
Show HN: Blazing fast open-source autograder for coding problems (Django) - arthtyagi
https://github.com/arthtyagi/judge
======
arthtyagi
[https://github.com/arthtyagi/judge](https://github.com/arthtyagi/judge) Hey
there everyone, I built an autograder that comes with a key feature of being
blazingly fast compared to other coding problem autograders you might have
used before. Either way, I'm looking for contributors. Stars and Forks would
be highly appreciated.

